# Singing



## LucyFearsteinGB (Sep 3, 2018)

Part of my character's dialogue consists of wandering the woods and singing horror versions of children's rhymes. Right now I only have two songs, and was wondering if anyone had any ideas about a few more?
Or maybe some songs that you think would sound creepy being hummed quietly behind customers?


----------



## xronos (Sep 25, 2013)

Might be too overdone, but the one that instantly comes to mind is "One, Two, Freddie's coming for you" ... the classic from Nightmare on Elm Street, based on "1, 2, Buckle My Shoe." There's also something inherently creepy about "Ring Around the Rosie."


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think most any nursery rhyme song hummed in a slightly demented fashion could work for you. Here's a list of others I found:

http://theghostdiaries.com/6-creepy-childrens-lullabies-that-will-give-you-nightmares/


----------



## ZombieBride (May 14, 2018)

Hi Lucy!
Anything hummed too slow, or with "La la la" in place of words, sung too slow sounds creepy - try it now with "Ring Around the Rosie", you'll see what I mean. 

Since you'll be in the woods, how about a creepy version of "Over the river & through the woods to Grandmother's house we go?"

What about the "There was a farmer had a dog and Bingo was his name-O? B-I-N-G-O"?
"There was a psycho had an axe and Bobby was his name-O?" 

I find it easier to make up different lyrics if you have a syllable count of the original words by each line. 
Sounds like it will be super creepy, tell us how it goes.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

There's tons of possibilities, but, and I'll be the pessimist here, How long can you actually sing for before your voice is gone? It's hard enough to to a night of inarticulate growls and such, but to keep up recognizable tunes would be a whole lot tougher. I'd be tempted, if possible, to pipe in the singing of the creepy tunes, maybe with remote speakers at very different locations, it would make it seem like you, the stalker, are yeverywhere, and you would still have some voice left when you actually need it.
As far as the tunes go "Twinkle, Twinkle Little Star", "Jack and Jill", "Pop Goes the Weasel", "Head, Shoulders, Knees and Toes". Almost any tune done in a minor key sounds creepy. Disney did it quite successfully with the "Wedding March" in the Haunted Mansion. No words needed, just the tune itself.


----------



## BlueWorld (Aug 16, 2012)

Oranges and Lemons can be super creepy as exemplified by Benjamin Wallfisch in the IT soundtrack.


----------



## redcrowdesign (Jun 25, 2007)

"Frère Jacques" is already inherently creepy. No need to even make a "horror" version of it. And I'll go with the rest of the guys and say "Ring Around the Roses". I mean, the actual lyrics talk about the bubonic plague.


----------

